# Sticky  *** Fox Forum FAQ ***



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

To have anything added to this list, report the post to a moderator and state that you would like it added to the FAQ.
*How To Report A Post To A Moderator*

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the *Vortex search function* . 

1) *Body & Exterior*
2) *Wheels*
3) *Lighting & Electrical*
4) *Suspension*
5) *Motor & Transmission*
6) *Motor Swaps*
7) *Forced Induction*
8) *Interior*
9) *Braking*
10) *Misc.*

Original *Fox FAQ*

****Fox Registry****

*NOTEWORTHY TURBO AND NA FOX BUILDS*
ReddFoxx's CIS-E turbo 8V wagon

Rien's Black 4-door Turbo 8V Sedan

DasBaldGuy's Turbo Saveiro (wagon-to-truck) Build

Voxwagen88's Eurospec headed Fox Wagon

The Brit's Smoothed ITB 16V Fox

iluvfastcarz's 1.8T Fox Build


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Body...*

*Body*
Quantum flares, side skirts, S-10 spoiler, and factory trunk spoiler - Coolwhite Fox 
Chopped front bumper - Banned Wagon
MkII big bumper swap – Cardoo
Shortening Bumpers

*Exterior*
Mono wiper conversion – Zyzzyan
Door handle repair - tylernt
Fox Exterior Mirror Replacement with '80s Nissan Mirror - 90quattrocoupe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Wheels...*

*Wheels*
Tire Size Calculator - Banned wagon
What Wheels Fit? - Forum Discussion
16" Wheels on Fox wagon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Lighting & Electrical...*

*Lighting & Electrical*
Fox Lighting Modification - Forum Discussion
Late model tails in an early body - Coolwhite Fox
LED Instrument Lights - How To - Ol' Grey Fox
Dash LEDs - FoxWolf93
Quad lights - tornadoredcabby
Alternator Upgrades for the Fox - Forum Discussion
Bumper fog lights install - Banned wagon
Wiring radio to turn off with ignition - Banned wagon
Original fog light switch wiring diagram - Banned wagon
Tail Lamp Bulb ID -
Late Model Tail Lamp Conversion -
Cruise Control Installation - 16vvincent

General Light Bulb numbers and LED replacement for instrument cluster lights - Forum Discussion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Suspension...*

*Suspension*
Fox Suspension Modification - Forum Discussion
Struts and Shocks that fit.  - HiJinx
Fox anti sway bars - Forum Discussion
Rear strut install how to.  - 88GL_Wagon
Ride Height Write up.  - Zyzzyan
Control Arm Bushing Replacement - Fox-N-It
Spring Options -
The Brit's Ultra-Drop Strut Housing Shortening Mod - The Brit
Banned Wagon's update of Jamie's Ultra-Drop Strut Housing Shortening Mod - Re-Angled Steering Arms!  - Banned Wagon
Fox Suspension and Ride Height Numbers -
Front suspension shimmy? Inner CV joint problem here -
Full DIY Air Suspension Setup - Banned Wagon
[URL="http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5028159]Audi 4000/80/90 2 piece strut/hub swap, and other crossover parts (control arms etc) [/url] - 90quattrocoupe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Motor & Transmission*

*Motor & Transmission*
Better motor mounts - themonkeymobster
Installing motor mounts how to - Forum Discussion
Fuel injection explained - angusmf
Oil pan removal how to - Forum Discussion
Carburetor conversion - Forum Discussion
How to detail the engine bay - HiJinx
Digifant 1 from Corrado - Forum Discussion
CIS conversion to Megasquirt Standalone - Fox-N-It
Digi Throttle Body and Manifold - Forum Discussion
BMW Air Flow Meter upgrade for Digifant cars -
CIS-E Maintenance, Adjustments and Power Tuning -
Exhaust Upgrades - Forum Discussion
Exhaust Restrictor - Forum Discussion
Fox transmission options - Forum Discussion
4Speed Shift Bushing Replacement - Forum Discussion
Clutch release problem and how to adjust lever.  - Forum Discussion
Flywheel Torue specs - Forum Discussion
Clutch cable installation - Forum Discussion
Shift linkage adjustment - Forum Discussion
2P Tranny swap - Forum Discussion
4-speed transmission shifter bushings - Forum Discussion
Replacing Outer CV Joint Boots DIY - DubbinChris
5 Speed Shifter Bushing Part Numbers - Fox-N-It
One way to build a short shifter - 16vvincent

Shifter Bushing Information j-boogie253
Shorty Shifter Mod aka Replacing lower bushing with ball joint and DIY Shifter Bushing Information - QuantumSyncro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Motor Swaps...*

*Motor Swaps*

Motor swaps? - Forum Discussion
16v FAQ -
2.0L ABA and 9Q swap How-To - Fox-N-It
1.8T 20V I4 swap -

Some ABA and 3A breather block-off information -


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Forced Induction...*

*Forced Induction*
Forced Induction for Foxes - Forum Discussion
Supercharging a Fox?  - Forum Discussion
Turbo parts list - SuperFox
1.8T 20V I4 swap -


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Interior...*

*Interior*
What seats will fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Braking...*

*Braking*
Uprading your brakes - Forum Discussion

Obtaining 10.1" brake parts - Forum Discussion

Rear disc brakes - SuperFox

Jamie's MKIII-Fox Hybrid Brake Booster Mod - the brit

16V Brakes on a Fox....with Pictures - 90quattrocoupe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Misc...*

*Misc*
VIN Decoder - Forum Discussion
AWD Drivetrain Conversion - Forum Discussion
Fox Links- Forum Discussions
Definitive Fox Accessories / Options / Aftermarkets Parts and Parts Numbers- the brit
Adam's Volkswagen Fox Web Pages- lunaticfringe.org
EF's brief Fox pictorial/history
Weight reduction discussion


_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:11 AM 2-12-2006_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hyperlinks updated.


----------

